# "Sign in with Microsoft Passport Network"



## lagermice (Jan 7, 2004)

I get a "Sign in with Microsoft Passport Network" window pops up everytime I open a window explorer. It temporarily freeze the explorer and prompts me to fill in my hotmail account and password. The only way I can make it go away is fill in any garbles in both fields and click 'Cancel'. Do you have any idea what this is and how to get rid of it. Very annoying and as a PC user you know how often you open Windows Explorer.

Cheers.


----------



## lagermice (Jan 7, 2004)

By the way, below is the hijackthis logfile.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 09:36:48, on 16/09/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVPERSONAL\AVGUARD.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVWUPSRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NWTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVGNT.EXE
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Pixoria\Konfabulator\Konfabulator.exe
C:\Program Files\Pixoria\Konfabulator\Konfabulator.exe
C:\Program Files\Pixoria\Konfabulator\Konfabulator.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
D:\UT\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 202.28.24.222:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = windowsupdate.microsoft.com;v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com;
download.windowsupdate.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NWTRAY] NWTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVGCtrl] "C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVGNT.EXE" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Konfabulator.lnk = C:\Program Files\Pixoria\Konfabulator\Konfabulator.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1125471792528
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1125561496150
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B57FE4F8-CA0A-48AC-B7E3-25B426D7680E}: NameServer = 202.28.24.222,202.28.24.194
O23 - Service: AntiVir Service (AntiVirService) - H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH - C:\PROGRAM FILES\AVPERSONAL\AVGUARD.EXE
O23 - Service: AntiVir Update (AVWUpSrv) - H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH, Germany - C:\Program Files\AVPersonal\AVWUPSRV.EXE
O23 - Service: Client Update Service for Novell (cusrvc) - Novell, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cusrvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe


----------



## ahbituin (Sep 24, 2005)

i hot the same problem to... everytime i open explorer, sign in to microsoft passport network window always a popup almost every 10 seconds even if you cancel. Someone has any ideas to fix this problem?


----------



## silence14 (Oct 4, 2005)

Same here this is very annoying I want it off my comp ASAP. If you find a fix please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## silence14 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ok here's a fix for you.
Run regedit
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\MESSENGERSERVICE

Create new binary value PassportBalloon 
Set to 0a 00 00 00


----------



## JayElvee (Oct 2, 2006)

I believe I may have a solution.

For me, the Passport prompts began sometime immediately after installing Microsoft Office 2003. Further, I found I was only being prompted with the Passport login when I was looking at the */Documents and Settings/myUserName *folder_ as thumbnails_.

I eventually found a hidden folder in */Documents and Settings/myUserName/ *named *NetHood*. In that folder was a file named *"My Web Sites on MSN"*. The big clue was that the file was dated the same as the date and approximate time I installed MS Office.

Simply deleting the *"My Web Sites on MSN" *file made the Passport login go away.

I hope that helps!

JayElvee


----------

